# Vic. Port Phillip bay's west



## Aussie (Jan 7, 2011)

its getting into snapper season and they are really starting to find there way around the bay we have been hitting the water pritty much every weekend for just over a month after many weeks of banjo sharks and small flatheads we are starting to get snapper on the 15th of oct i got my first snapper of the season at point cook a 4.5kg caught at 10 oclock at night which was the only snapper for the night between the 22nd and 23rd we got 5 from 1kg to 3kg and this thurs the blokes i go out with went out in the morning and got a 5kg and 3 3kg then again that night were they got 7 from 2.5 to 4kg all caught from altona and a gummy abput 1m long. so looks like the season is really starting now, so have fun


----------

